# opening price



## danalto

Hi, all! Did you miss me? 
Back with a new Cold Case episode!

AMY
(o.s.) Okay, everyone! (on) Final score for the Lionstaff's initial public offering…opening price, eleven dollars a share…closing price, thirty-one!
AMY
Okay, signori! Situazione finale (???) per l'offerta pubblica iniziale della Lionstaff: undici dollari ad (per ogni?) azione...prezzo finale, trentuno!

Scusate la pessima traduzione...


----------



## DAH

Opening price:  potrebbe prezzo d'aperto.


----------



## smiling

Forse tipo d'apertura o ma è un'asta? Perchè altrimenti base d'asta.


----------



## danalto

No, azioni.


----------



## Alfry

Valore d'apertura e di chiusura dell'azione, no?


----------



## danalto

Il punto è che non ci capisco nulla di queste cose...aiutatemi voi!


----------



## smiling

Rinuncio, non ho ben capito.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Alfry said:


> Valore d'apertura e di chiusura dell'azione, no?


Sì, ma del primo giorno quando le azioni della dita Lionstaff sono vendute e comprate sulla Borsa.

Elisabetta


----------



## lsp

Il prezzo al momento in cui le azioni vengono offerte al pubblico per la prima volta. IPO (initial public offering) è l'inaugurazione di un'azienda nella Borsa.


----------



## danalto

lsp, you know I adore you?
Grazie, ragazzi! 

So, my try:
AMY
(o.s.) Okay, everyone! (on) Final score for the Lionstaff's initial public offering…opening price, eleven dollars a share…closing price, thirty-one!
 AMY
Bene, signori! Prezzo finale per l'offerta pubblica iniziale della Lionstaff: undici dollari ad  azione...prezzo finale, trentuno!


----------



## Isapaola

Bentornata, Danalto! Ci mancavi.
Forse dico una sciocchezza, ma non si tratta delle famigerate OPA (offerta pubblica d'acquisto) di cui sentiamo parlare da anni nei TG italiani?


----------



## pangelo

danalto said:


> AMY
> Bene, signori! Prezzo finale per l'offerta pubblica iniziale della Lionstaff: undici dollari ad  azione...prezzo finale, trentuno!


Ciao,
secondo me quel "final score" rappresenta quasi una raccomandazione o un obiettivo da raggiungere. Io lo tradurrei con 
"Bene signori! Nota finale per l'offerta pubblica di vendita della Lionstaff: prezzo iniziale di 11 dollari ad azione ... prezzo finale, 31"
Sarebbe interessante se un madrelingua ci dicesse il significato di quel "final score"
Ciao,
Pier Angelo


----------



## danalto

Ciao, Pier Angelo!
Perché NOTA FINALE? 

EDIT: hai ragione! Ho dimenticato una parte...e _*final score*_ forse sta a sottolineare l'obbiettivo raggiunto (vedi post di lsp)


----------



## Snowman75

In this case "final score" = "result" or "outcome" = "risultato"?

It's like the final score of a sports match = result/outcome of the match.


----------



## danalto

_*situazione finale  *_


----------



## pangelo

danalto said:


> Ciao, Pier Angelo!
> Perché NOTA FINALE?
> 
> EDIT: hai ragione! Ho dimenticato una parte...e _*final score*_ forse sta a sottolineare l'obbiettivo raggiunto (vedi post di lsp)



Forse, allora, come suggerisce Snowman, la traduzione migliore e' "Risultato finale".
Ciao,
Pier Angelo

PS: Scusami se ti ho fatto confusione.


----------



## danalto

No, mi hai fatto accorgere che avevo effettivamente dimenticato un pezzettino!
Io però opterei sempre per SITUAZIONE.
La ragazza sta illustrando come sono andate le azioni della ditta...


----------



## Snowman75

danalto said:


> No, mi hai fatto accorgere che avevo effettivamente dimenticato un pezzettino!
> Io però opterei sempre per SITUAZIONE.
> La ragazza sta illustrando come sono andate le azioni della ditta...


To be precise, "final score" refers to the "initial public offering" (IPO), not directly to the shares. The IPO is an event, and by using the term "final score", the IPO is being likened to a sports match. She's describing the result of the IPO.

So I think that "risultato" or "risultato finale" is probably a better translation (assuming that it makes sense in Italian). If there is a more specific word or phrase in Italian that is used to refer to the result of a sports match then you may be able to use that to produce an even more accurate translation.


----------



## lsp

Snowman75 said:


> To be precise, "final score" refers to the "initial public offering" (IPO), not directly to the shares. The IPO is an event, and by using the term "final score", *the IPO is being likened to a sports match. She's describing the result of the IPO.*
> 
> So I think that "risultato" or "risultato finale" is probably a better translation (assuming that it makes sense in Italian). If there is a more specific word or phrase in Italian that is used to refer to the result of a sports match then you may be able to use that to produce an even more accurate translation.


Yes, I agree with that explanation.


----------



## danalto

Okay, then...I got it. 
Grazie!


----------



## zuccone61

Yes, apparently it's not a stock exchange or financial jargon. They're sort of using a sports idiom. Is that right?
M


----------



## bab

lsp said:


> Il prezzo al momento in cui le azioni vengono offerte al pubblico per la prima volta. IPO (initial public offering) è l'inaugurazione di un'azienda nella Borsa.


 
Certo, le IPO sono le quotazioni in borsa. quindi il risultato finale della IPO dell'azienda è la vendita di ogni azioni a...X dollari o euro

 bab


----------



## lsp

zuccone61 said:


> Yes, apparently it's not a stock exchange or financial jargon. They're sort of using a sports idiom. Is that right?
> M


Only the first part is a sports metaphor. The rest clearly refers to the stock market.


----------



## lsp

bab said:


> Certo, le IPO sono le quotazioni in borsa. quindi il risultato finale della IPO dell'azienda è la vendita di ogni azioni a...X dollari o euro
> 
> bab


Yes, but IPO is only the first stock price when the opening bell rings on the first day those stocks are publicly traded. Almost instantly the IPO price is a thing of the past.


----------



## Snowman75

bab said:


> Certo, le IPO sono le quotazioni in borsa. quindi il risultato finale della IPO dell'azienda è la vendita di ogni azioni a...X dollari o euro
> 
> bab


 
I think you've misunderstood the meaning of IPO. An IPO is the process of listing a company on the stock exchange (Borsa) for the first time. The sentence is referring to the first day that the company's shares have ever been traded (but certainly not the last). The success or failure of an IPO is usually judged by the prices at which the shares trade on the first day. And so, in our case, the "final score" or "result" of the IPO is indicated by stating the opening and closing prices on the first day of trading.


----------



## bab

Snowman75 said:


> I think you've misunderstood the meaning of IPO. An IPO is the process of listing a company on the stock exchange (Borsa) for the first time. The sentence is referring to the first day that the company's shares have ever been traded (but certainly not the last). The success or failure of an IPO is usually judged by the prices at which the shares trade on the first day. And so, in our case, the "final score" or "result" of the IPO is indicated by stating the opening and closing prices on the first day of trading.


 
Completamente d'accordo. Quello che volevo dire è che IPO in italiano noi lo traduciamo semplicemente con "quotazione", che come hai detto tu è un processo lungo, che può anche fallire, in cui si dice il flottante del capitale da vendere e il prezzo delle azioni (all'inizio di solito una forchetta)
bab


----------



## danalto

bab, ti vedo esperta: mi dai una tua versione, per favore? Visto che io navigo al buio? Sii la mia lucciola! La mia candela! La mia bussola!
(Accidenti che piaggeria... )


----------



## Snowman75

bab said:


> Completamente d'accordo. Quello che volevo dire è che IPO in italiano noi lo traduciamo semplicemente con "quotazione", che come hai detto tu è un processo lungo, che può anche fallire, in cui si dice il flottante del capitale da vendere e il prezzo delle azioni (all'inizio di solito una forchetta)
> bab


Ok, it seems that I'm the one who misunderstood your previous post


----------



## bab

Danalto, grazie per la fiducia, ma era come suggeriva snowman e isp...in linguaggio giornalistico sarebbe
"Risultato finale della quotazione della Lionstaff...prezzo d'apertura, 11 dollari ad azione, prezzo di chiusura, 31!"


----------



## danalto

Grazie! Ti devo un caffè! (Sant'Eustachio?  )

(p.s.: adesso è chiaro anche per me!)


----------



## danalto

lsp said:


> Il prezzo al momento in cui le azioni vengono offerte al pubblico per la prima volta. IPO (initial public offering) è l'inaugurazione di un'azienda nella Borsa.



Riprendo il post di lps perché non posso usare l'ottimo suggerimento di bab - tradurlo con *quotazione*, dal momento che è troppo corta... 
Posso usare *offerta pubblica iniziale*?
(Mi rispondo da sola: Sì ho fatto una ricerchina...scusate...)


----------



## lsp

danalto said:


> Riprendo il post di lps perché non posso usare l'ottimo suggerimento di bab - tradurlo con *quotazione*, dal momento che è troppo corta...
> Posso usare *offerta pubblica iniziale*?
> (Mi rispondo da sola: Sì ho fatto una ricerchina...scusate...)



Sì, se ti serve una conferma!


----------



## danalto

Le tue conferme sono sempre le benvenute!
(nice signature  )


----------

